

Dont Worry People, Google Glass Will Eventually Work With Prescription Lenses - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/12/google-confirms-glass-will-eventually-work-with-prescription-lenses/

======
aashaykumar92
Some people with hindered vision will let out a sigh of relief after reading
this...

Seeing this makes me more curious to see Google's attention to style--pressure
is on, Warby Parker.

